# MKIV 2.0 turbo install questions



## shanemarcotte (Nov 8, 2009)

couple questions i need to get figured out before i start my install,
what do i do with this other nipple on the wastegate?








which vacuum line should i tap into for my BOV?
what do i do with this line highlighted in yellow?
and what do i do with this sensor that is circled in black?








it's a 2000 2.0 with AEG engine btw.

_Modified by shanemarcotte at 12:41 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The other nipple on the wastegate can either be left open, in which case the spring inside the wastegate will determine how much boost you will run. OR you can hook it up to a boost controller, in which case you can run boost above the size of the spring (but not below). 
Think of having two of the exact same forces pressing against each other, then putting a restrictor in one of the forces, obviously the other force will then overwhelm the first at a certain PSI.








(with boost controller. Obviously you have an internal wastegate though)

For you, I'd just leave the WG open though.
-------------
Most people "tee" off of the Fuel Pressure Regulator for the DV vacuum, though you can get vacuum anywhere in the intake manifold (after the throttle body).


----------



## shanemarcotte (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: MKIV 2.0 turbo install questions (shanemarcotte)*

understood, so i can use that yellow line to go right to the bov.
and now that still leaves me without any idea where to put that sensor.


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The black connector is the heating element for the PCV system. Not exactly sure how your new filter looks, however you could probably take that hose, slap a filter on it, and hook up the sensor somehow. Sorry I can't be more help. Not very familiar with 2.0s.
The yellow is from the EVAP canister purge regular valve and also leads into the intake hose. Take a look at page 24b-11 in your bentley if you have one. I personally wouldn't tee into that for a BOV. Look at the back of the intake manifold. There should be a nipple close to the throttle body. That is a vac line going to the power brake servo. That would be a good connection to tee off for your BOV.


----------



## shanemarcotte (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (murdered vr6)*

Jawesome thanks!


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

No problem!








I'm still learning everything as well though so don't read my posts like the bible


----------



## SRBIJA (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: MKIV 2.0 turbo install questions (shanemarcotte)*

I was thinking about either going with the turbo or 16v head swap.... I just want to know how many miles you have on your 00 golf, and when is it too late to turbo the motor? I am approching 73k on my 04 2.0L....... THX


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MKIV 2.0 turbo install questions (SRBIJA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SRBIJA* »_I was thinking about either going with the turbo or 16v head swap.... I just want to know how many miles you have on your 00 golf, and when is it too late to turbo the motor? I am approching 73k on my 04 2.0L....... THX

16v head swapped @ 120K and then turboed @ 126K








but then again, I used a 55K bottom-end with the 16v head.


----------



## SRBIJA (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: MKIV 2.0 turbo install questions (elRey)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will start looking for a 16v head.....
elRay, if its not too much trouble do you have the list of parts needed to do a 16v swap and the cost of it......
Thanks again.......


_Modified by SRBIJA at 11:39 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: MKIV 2.0 turbo install questions (SRBIJA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SRBIJA* »_I was thinking about either going with the turbo or 16v head swap.... I just want to know how many miles you have on your 00 golf, and when is it too late to turbo the motor? I am approching 73k on my 04 2.0L....... THX

<----- turbo'd at ~135k miles


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SRBIJA* »_I was thinking about either going with the turbo or 16v head swap.... I just want to know how many miles you have on your 00 golf, and when is it too late to turbo the motor? I am approching 73k on my 04 2.0L....... THX


never too late to turbo the motor as long as compression/leak-down test show good results. Go for it. i did mine at 146k


----------



## SRBIJA (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

WOW thanks guys this is amazing, very nice to hear... Am I better of piecing it together or just getting a kit from one of these companies.....


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SRBIJA)*

for me it worked better to piece parts together so i didnt have to drop $2k in 1 shot. i spent about a year gathering parts.


----------



## SRBIJA (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

Thanks, I think that's what I'll do as well...... I don't want to make this tread about my car, so I will stop asking questions







......


----------

